# Foil - What is your success using Laser Transfers



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a niche line of custom designs I want to do in foils. When I sold my home and moved I sold all of my screen printing equipment. Now I'm back in Tampa Bay with a small work studio and currently do vinyl and rhinestones due to lack of space. I want MORE .. so foils will fit in well for my limited space. 

Looking for any feedback of your success using laser transfers for foil. For me printed laser transfers would work better (as I do not own one of the recommended printers). I do custom designs, small quantities and print on demand, so LT seems as if it would work the best in my situation, IF IT REALLY WORKS. 

Thanks in advance for your honest opinions.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

The silence is deafening and taking it for what it is. I should screen print them myself.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You asked about laser foils, something I'm not familiar with, in the plastisol subforum; you may want to try asking in the main heat press forum or the laser paper subforum.

You can order plastisol transfers with foil from several vendors. I've only tried samples but they look nice. There are also foil-like t-shirt vinyls you can cut on a plotter.


----------

